# Scooter



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi all

I'm considering buying a twist and go type scooter in Olongapo. I've never ridden a motorbike before, hence the twist and go! Anyone got any ideas / recommendations please?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

If this is the electric or battery powered type I would say don't do it. Great when brand new but when something goes wrong with it (especially after the warranty is done) who is going to know how to fix it or where to get parts?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

subseastu said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm considering buying a twist and go type scooter in Olongapo. I've never ridden a motorbike before, hence the twist and go! Anyone got any ideas / recommendations please?


I have only ridden a step-though type, I can't remember now if it was a Honda or Suzuki but they are easy to ride for me as I rode bikes in my youth. Have you ridden a peddle cycle before. If you haven't I'm not sure how you would get on.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

In America a Moped is a peddle cycle with a motor. They don't go very fast and are really only for short commutes. I have seen a website that carries electric motorbikes for the same purposes but the place that sells them is in Manila. You would need to get someone with a pickup truck or a cargo van to bring you when you need to be. I agree with Jet Lag on his advice. The problem with one of these, as Jet Lag stated, after the warranty runs out where do you go for parts or repair if it needs it. You would have to go to the place where it was purchased. Personally I have never owned nor ridden a bike and don't want to. If you get a regular fuel powered bike I would recommend a small one, but you also have to consider that 2-cycle motor bike pollute the air badly whereas a 4-cycle motor bike doesn't. There is an option available for 2-cycle motor bikes where you can convert the exhaust system to the equivalent of a 4-cycle bike but it is expensive. the last time I read about this, it cost about 15,000 pesos for the conversion.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Consider where you are going to use it too. The Olongapo area does have hills. If you are a larger person like me, or plan on having 2 regular people on it often, you need some power. I live in Kalayaan and I have seen quite a few under powered bikes barely making it up the hill. The worst was a Caucasian guy and Caucasian girl who were not fat, but very big and tall. I thought they were stopped on the side as I drove past, but they were moving up the hill at about 1 kph!

I think by "twist and go" you are referring to a scooter without manual gear shifting?? I'm not sure how much power those are available with but I believe Honda makes a few.

I'm thinking about getting a bike but I think I need to spend some money and get at least a 175 cc.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> In America a Moped is a peddle cycle with a motor. They don't go very fast and are really only for short commutes. I have seen a website that carries electric motorbikes for the same purposes but the place that sells them is in Manila. You would need to get someone with a pickup truck or a cargo van to bring you when you need to be. I agree with Jet Lag on his advice. The problem with one of these, as Jet Lag stated, after the warranty runs out where do you go for parts or repair if it needs it. You would have to go to the place where it was purchased. Personally I have never owned nor ridden a bike and don't want to. If you get a regular fuel powered bike I would recommend a small one, but you also have to consider that 2-cycle motor bike pollute the air badly whereas a 4-cycle motor bike doesn't. There is an option available for 2-cycle motor bikes where you can convert the exhaust system to the equivalent of a 4-cycle bike but it is expensive. the last time I read about this, it cost about 15,000 pesos for the conversion.


I thought 2-stokes were banded several years ago, I don't think you can buy any new now, of cause there a few old ones still hanging on but they are getting fewer as time goes by.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

There are automatic (shift without clutch) and standard (with clutch) scooters. Most range from 110-135cc. There are some 155cc but still too small for a western person to be going up hills. Typical weight load they are designed for is 200lbs. 

Honda and Suzuki make good scooters. Don't buy second hand, buy brand new as you don't know what has been done maintenance wise on them. 

If you do decide to buy a motorcycle, you will need the endorsement on your driver's license among other things...

If you have never ridden a motorcycle/scooter, the Philippines is not the place to learn. You can not ride it like a bicycle and be safe. It brakes and handles differently.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I purchased china made motor star scooter when I came to the Philippines. I never drove a scooter or motorcycle before so wanted automatic and electric start. It is 150cc and does have more power than the TMX motorcycles. The engine is made in Japan and in 6 years never had any trouble. The body has needed place replacements. There are now only a few motor star dealers so I can not recommend it. There are a few electric scooter dealers in Angeles. They come in various sizes the baggiest looks just like a motor scooter. Several of my friend’s wife/GF has the smaller ones and they like them. Gene does have a good point that if you do have troubles you are limited in where to get it fix.


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Jon about got the nail on the head for the type of bike being a clutchless one. I don't want a peddle cycle but a step through type like a modern vespa thing. I'm a fairly big bloke (about 200lbs) so with me and the wife on I could struggle on some of the hills then? It would be good just to get on one and zip into Baretto or Vasco's for lunch etc.


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

Stu, if you are looking for a scooter I strongly suggest the new Vespa 250 Gts or even the 300 Gts. Used by the new breed of scooter enthusiasts in UK that can't get the old lambretta or old style Vespa. These new ones are 4 stroke and plenty powerful. Can easily reach 90-95 mph.


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the info Danny, do you know if these are available in the philippines and likely costs?


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> In America a Moped is a peddle cycle with a motor. They don't go very fast and are really only for short commutes. I have seen a website that carries electric motorbikes for the same purposes but the place that sells them is in Manila. You would need to get someone with a pickup truck or a cargo van to bring you when you need to be. I agree with Jet Lag on his advice. The problem with one of these, as Jet Lag stated, after the warranty runs out where do you go for parts or repair if it needs it. You would have to go to the place where it was purchased. Personally I have never owned nor ridden a bike and don't want to. If you get a regular fuel powered bike I would recommend a small one, but you also have to consider that 2-cycle motor bike pollute the air badly whereas a 4-cycle motor bike doesn't. There is an option available for 2-cycle motor bikes where you can convert the exhaust system to the equivalent of a 4-cycle bike but it is expensive. the last time I read about this, it cost about 15,000 pesos for the conversion.


No offense, Jim, but a motor is either a 2-stroke or a 4-stroke. There are no "conversions" between the two types, only swapping the entire motor.

Subseastu?
FYI, most of the motorcycles in Phils are small bore, 125cc. Four strokes get better mileage, last longer, and make less noise and smoke than two-strokes. 

If you have never ridden? Phils is not the place to learn. I have ridden every type of 2-wheel transpo for 40+ years and would *not* ride anywhere close to Manila. Maybe QC or out in the province, but if ur not experienced on 2 wheels? Phils is not the place to learn. My theory on driving safely is you need enough power to get out of trouble sometimes, and 50cc, electric, or twist and go won't do that for you, you will be a sitting duck and suffer the worst of any contact with a cab or jeepney, trust me.

pac


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Bikes & Driving*



pac said:


> If you have never ridden? Phils is not the place to learn. I have ridden every type of 2-wheel transpo for 40+ years and would *not* ride anywhere close to Manila. Maybe QC or out in the province, but if ur not experienced on 2 wheels? Phils is not the place to learn. My theory on driving safely is you need enough power to get out of trouble sometimes, and 50cc, electric, or twist and go won't do that for you, you will be a sitting duck and suffer the worst of any contact with a cab or jeepney, trust me.
> 
> pac


That sure is the truth! This is not the place to learn to drive/ride motorbikes. Sounds like the perfect epitaph for a head-stone.
I live out in the provinces and have ridden for many years both here and back in the states and still, I would NEVER consider riding in Manila or even in Cebu--Never...


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Motorbikes*



Gary D said:


> I thought 2-stokes were banded several years ago, I don't think you can buy any new now, of cause there a few old ones still hanging on but they are getting fewer as time goes by.


There is an adapter kit that fits 2-cycle bikes that cut down on pollution in a big way, I have seen the kits advertised for about 15,000 pesos.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> There is an adapter kit that fits 2-cycle bikes that cut down on pollution in a big way, I have seen the kits advertised for about 15,000 pesos.


Sounds like go old Philippines snake oil to me.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

pac said:


> If you have never ridden? Phils is not the place to learn. I have ridden every type of 2-wheel transpo for 40+ years and would *not* ride anywhere close to Manila. Maybe QC or out in the province, but if ur not experienced on 2 wheels? Phils is not the place to learn. My theory on driving safely is you need enough power to get out of trouble sometimes, and 50cc, electric, or twist and go won't do that for you, you will be a sitting duck and suffer the worst of any contact with a cab or jeepney, trust me.
> 
> pac


Although I did what you are advising against I have to agree with you. Driving skills in the Philippines are entirely different than the USA combine that with driving on a scooter that one is unfamiliar with is dangerous. I restricted myself to quit streets near my home only and slowly ventured out. Yes, I did have an accident and was lucky that one in a million honest Philippine policeman came to investigate, Even now I hate going anywhere that I never been to before.
Tony


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> That sure is the truth! This is not the place to learn to drive/ride motorbikes. Sounds like the perfect epitaph for a head-stone.
> I live out in the provinces and have ridden for many years both here and back in the states and still, I would NEVER consider riding in Manila or even in Cebu--Never...


Here I was planning on brushing up my bike riding skills from 30 years ago...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

subseastu said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. Jon about got the nail on the head for the type of bike being a clutchless one. I don't want a peddle cycle but a step through type like a modern vespa thing. I'm a fairly big bloke (about 200lbs) so with me and the wife on I could struggle on some of the hills then? It would be good just to get on one and zip into Baretto or Vasco's for lunch etc.


A used rebuilt truck or vehicle might be a better option, I bought a used (very used) mitzubishi Lancer 1989 and it's till running great and I paid 60,000 peso's for it, cheaper than most new motorcyles, you also don't get wet and? 

My first choice for a vehicle was the Barako motor cyle but the price was 77,000 peso's but I'm really happy I got the car instead.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> A used rebuilt truck or vehicle might be a better option, I bought a used (very used) mitzubishi Lancer 1989 and it's till running great and I paid 60,000 peso's for it, cheaper than most new motorcyles, you also don't get wet and?
> 
> My first choice for a vehicle was the Barako motor cyle but the price was 77,000 peso's but I'm really happy I got the car instead.


Hoy---I'll trade you my Motoposh 155cc bike for your Lancer! Just kidding but good to see you back on the forum...


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the replies folks. I'd never consider driving a scooter / bike anywhere near Manila etc, it would only be local in Olongapo but after reading everything here I think I'll give it a miss and put the money towards tricycles, taxis and san mig.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Mom and Pop Internet spot*



Jet Lag said:


> Hoy---I'll trade you my Motoposh 155cc bike for your Lancer! Just kidding but good to see you back on the forum...


Using a small Mom and Pop internet spot, the key board is shot the place is full of kids and the guy across from me is playing loud annoying local music, sure miss the comforts of home. PBI went real smooth this year even with the extra paper work drill requirement boy has that place changed.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

If you are dead set on a scooter, this is what you should be looking for 

2014 Yamaha Majesty 400 Reviews, Prices, and Specs

It's 400cc and automatic. I am sure that it will be costly (200-250,000php at the minimum). More than enough power for put putting around Olongapo or the Freeport. Also because it is 400cc you could legally drive it on the SCTEX/NLEX.


I have seen these in the PI. Not sure if they were grey imports or legitimate thru the Yamaha dealers.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

jon1 said:


> If you are dead set on a scooter, this is what you should be looking for
> 
> 2014 Yamaha Majesty 400 Reviews, Prices, and Specs
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking machine, I think my only problem would be the small wheels. They don't handle rough roads as well as motorcycle wheels.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> If you are dead set on a scooter, this is what you should be looking for
> 
> 2014 Yamaha Majesty 400 Reviews, Prices, and Specs
> 
> ...


I agree with Gary. That's a nice looking little bike. Bet they cost a bundle though. I'm thinking of trading out 155cc bike before long and this might be just the ticket..


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

I think the prices of a Vespa are quite high in the Philippines. I have been looking on sulit and can't seem to find any cheaper than about 200,000! I have been considering buying a quad bike, again prices are quite high. Advantages of a quad bike are they are good for all road types, can easily pull the weight, easy to handle and safer to ride, can take quite a lot of luggage/groceries. Disadvantages are, you can't weave in and out of traffic, you would probably become a target for thieves because you don't see them around. I think you will certainly draw attention to yourself having one and being a foreigner!


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

jon1 said:


> If you are dead set on a scooter, this is what you should be looking for
> 
> 2014 Yamaha Majesty 400 Reviews, Prices, and Specs
> 
> ...


Thats the sort of thing I was thinking about though I'd never drive one on the motorway!!! Lol. If they're 250000php though thats a bit rich for my blood as a first time go! Thanks for the link though


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

JimnNila143 said:


> There is an adapter kit that fits 2-cycle bikes that cut down on pollution in a big way, I have seen the kits advertised for about 15,000 pesos.


Jim, I'd probably have to side with Gary D on this one.

Two strokes require oil mixed with the gas to lubricate the cylinder. Once that hits the combustion chamber, that is nasty stuff for the atmosphere, about 10x to 20x worse than those *diesels* that everyone thinks are causing smog in Manila. The engine is igniting an oil/gas mixture, only the gas provides power, all the oil burned pollutes our planet when it comes out as smoke.

Oil laden smoke being blown out of the exhaust port. You can make it bounce or change directions many times before it gets out of the pipe, reducing the noise and collecting some of the oil vapor? But then they have a drip port? Like a jazz player on trumpet with the 'spit lid' to let the moisture out of the tube?

Sorry but no amount of pesos changes the oily/smokey exhaust, that poor motor needs to *burn* oil to live! Four strokes don't. Well, or at least *shouldn't* unless it is on an old motor or one that has been run too hard.

A fancy exhaust could make it a lot quieter and emit much less *smoke* out the pipe. Most of C02 damage is invisible, that's why i side with Gary D, no way you can clean up a 2-stroke. California was the first to ban Yamaha's RD400 (personal fav for small/light/power roadrace package) but the rest of the states figured it out. Two strokes are noisy, loud, and they pollute. And yeah they make *tons* of power, thumper lovers! But green earth wins on this one, nothing you can do or spend on a two-stroke motor to make it green, they are now illegal not only for street use but for almost all off road racing as well.

If Asked? A Four Stroke Motor
is the only way to go! 
pac

(just give me a few more rides on my CR125/CR250's before the crusher, pls??)


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

I have had my little 115cc Yamaha mio sporty for the last 2 years, I am 107kg and my girl is about 43kg , we live up the hill outside Olongapo city (Kalapati) and she handles the hills with the both of us and two full shopping bags with no problem, up the hill in Kalayaan from Royal and any other hills around town. Camayan beach trips was plenty, breakfast at Sheavans and Blue Rock and even past subic town to some beaches there plenty before we got the car. She is light on fuel and in town she is very nippy to get out the way of a blind jeepney or trike driver quick. Parking is absolutely no problem and. Her first service cost me almost nothing and spares are very easy to get anywhere, the only problem I had was the battery was dead after I came home from the rig once because I never checked the battery water level. 
The wheels are little small for long trips but for around town I love her to bits.
Now I have a car and dont use her that often but I still prefer it to the car if I just have to go get something small in town.


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

chris1jacobs said:


> I have had my little 115cc Yamaha mio sporty for the last 2 years, I am 107kg and my girl is about 43kg , we live up the hill outside Olongapo city (Kalapati) and she handles the hills with the both of us and two full shopping bags with no problem, up the hill in Kalayaan from Royal and any other hills around town. Camayan beach trips was plenty, breakfast at Sheavans and Blue Rock and even past subic town to some beaches there plenty before we got the car. She is light on fuel and in town she is very nippy to get out the way of a blind jeepney or trike driver quick. Parking is absolutely no problem and. Her first service cost me almost nothing and spares are very easy to get anywhere, the only problem I had was the battery was dead after I came home from the rig once because I never checked the battery water level.
> The wheels are little small for long trips but for around town I love her to bits.
> Now I have a car and dont use her that often but I still prefer it to the car if I just have to go get something small in town.


Sounds good to me Chris. I'll have to have a look at your hog when I'm back


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

subseastu said:


> Thanks for the replies folks. I'd never consider driving a scooter / bike anywhere near Manila etc, it would only be local in Olongapo but after reading everything here I think I'll give it a miss and put the money towards tricycles, taxis and san mig.


subseastu? First round of the San Mig's are on me!

Even though you wouldn't have planned riding close to Manila, still much
safer to be drinking cold ones and *discussing* the motorbike crashes
we've seen firsthand (EDSA? about 1 per day!) than a being a victim!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm looking for a mini scooter (not licensed) for our municipality use only, they run under 10,000 Peso's and a side car can also be attached, good for short runs in our immediate area only.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I'm looking for a mini scooter (not licensed) for our municipality use only, they run under 10,000 Peso's and a side car can also be attached, good for short runs in our immediate area only.


Locate a Motoposh or Motostar dealer in your area. They have small, 100cc bikes (not scooters). They are (from experience) good quality and low gas usage. My/our Motoposh 155cc bike "with a sidecar" gets about 37km per liter of gas.
The smaller scooters look good but will not last long--especially using a sidecar..


----------



## bbazor (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow, that's about 87MPG. I wish I had one here (California)!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bbazor said:


> Wow, that's about 87MPG. I wish I had one here (California)!


Yea it is really good mileage--especially considering that most driving here is stop and go. As bad as the drivers are here, I'd be scared to death riding there in Calif. I lived in N. Hollywood and Canyon Country-Saugus. No way would I have ridden there.
I was back there about 11 years ago for about two weeks or so and the roads were a madhouse even then!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a 135CC Yamaha Sniper that gets 100mpg. The tank is only 1 gallon... It has good pickup for just a fat foreigner and tops out around 80kph with such aboard. I bought it for reasons that are no longer pertinent now. Very reliable and no issues to date.


----------



## joneeboy (Jul 29, 2013)

jon1 said:


> There are automatic (shift without clutch) and standard (with clutch) scooters. Most range from 110-135cc. There are some 155cc but still too small for a western person to be going up hills. Typical weight load they are designed for is 200lbs.
> 
> Honda and Suzuki make good scooters. Don't buy second hand, buy brand new as you don't know what has been done maintenance wise on them.
> 
> ...


The OP has not mentioned 'going up hills'. He wants it for a local runabout, but I don't agree with your comment about engine size anyway. There are many thousands of 100cc trikes in Philippines which manage to go just about anywhere. Apart from that, <Snip> I don't agree with your comment about not buying second hand either. There are plenty of good second hand scooters available, and if anything goes wrong, the Philippines is one place where there are places to get a scooter fixed on practically every corner, and cheaply too. How do you think all those trikes are kept on the road?
When I was in the Philippines I bought a 6 years old Yamaha 'twist and go'. It served served us well for another 6 years and 25,000 miles. Apart from normal servicing, I only ever bought air and fuel filters,2 new tyres, and a couple of spark plugs for it. It could easily carry me with my wife behind, and sometimes, my young son standing in front of me. As for learning to ride it, it took my wife about 20 minutes to 'master it'!


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

I learned to ride my motor by watching videos on youtube and also some DVDs. I practised in the SM parking lot before 10am and then around the subdivision. I eventually worked my way out onto the streets and took it from there. 
Being a car driver and having some experience of Asian drivers from driving in the Middle East helped understand their habits.
Being able to ride a motor after 20 minutes is not the same as learning to drive on the streets.
I've had my motor 3yrs now and will ride it anywhere. Always expect the Filipino driver to do the opposite of what you expect.


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

As mentioned previously, a Vespa GTS250 or GTS300 would be ideal. It's auto, and has plenty of power to ride safely in all road situations and all with a pillion.

I've ridden a Vespa PX150 all over Luzon and I find the Phils a great place to ride. (I have been a scooterist in the UK for 30+ years).

2211 Works 
Leon Guinto Street 
Malate 
Manila 

will be able to give you more details and may have a good deal going on a Vespa or LML scooter


----------



## subseastu (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for the continuing replies folks. I'm at work at the moment so this will have to wait until I get home where I can talk to the wife about it properly and make a decision.


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

Scoot 65,

I'm also a scooter rider. Was a member of the Leeds Crusaders scooter club for years. Was mainly a Lambretta rider myself. Owned a few beauties over the years, a 62 Li 150 chrome ring series 3 was my favourite. Also had a beautiful 65 sportique. Would love another when I settle over there, looking for Px200e. Any idea on prices and dealerships?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DannyRDG said:


> Scoot 65,
> 
> I'm also a scooter rider. Was a member of the Leeds Crusaders scooter club for years. Was mainly a Lambretta rider myself. Owned a few beauties over the years, a 62 Li 150 chrome ring series 3 was my favourite. Also had a beautiful 65 sportique. Would love another when I settle over there, looking for Px200e. Any idea on prices and dealerships?


A year or two ago I was seriously considering buying my favorite bike - a 1,800cc Full dress Honda Goldwing. The greatest and best road bike ever thought of and built as far as I'm concerned. Apologies to all the Harley lovers..

The reason I decided against one is the same that scooter enthusiasts might want to consider before investing in or importing one. Maintenance, availability of parts, and someone who is truly qualified to work on your bike.

Granted a Goldwing is a complex and in some areas of operation and computer driven machine where only a truly qualified mechanic should touch it.
But the same holds true for modern scooters as well. Without the truly proper care and availability of "authentic" parts, one can wind up with nothing more than a pile of junk to be molded into a decoration for your front yard...


----------



## Scoot65 (Jan 5, 2014)

DannyRDG said:


> Scoot 65,
> 
> I'm also a scooter rider. Was a member of the Leeds Crusaders scooter club for years. Was mainly a Lambretta rider myself. Owned a few beauties over the years, a 62 Li 150 chrome ring series 3 was my favourite. Also had a beautiful 65 sportique. Would love another when I settle over there, looking for Px200e. Any idea on prices and dealerships?



With doing the Nationals since the 80's I'm very familiar with the name Leeds Crusaders. I still have a GP200 metalflake sprayed by Macca in the metalflake/pin stripe DTC style (not the race design), I've also got a '64 TV/GT200.

Regarding PX's in the Phils, it was mostly 150's which where imoported, but you can still get PX200 if you keep an eye on the classifieds. 
I'm not up on the prices of these now. 
Depending upion where going to settle, it might be agood idea to Google 'Vespa Club of Philippines' and joining their forum. They have a classified section with scoots for sale/wanted......... including the odd Lambretta or two!

The guys at the address I gave previously used to be Vespa / Piaggio dealer, but had to pull out aferter a while because Piaggio demanded they import a certain amount and there were just not the buyers for that number. They now sell brand new Stella 150's (PX clones)


----------



## joneeboy (Jul 29, 2013)

Pedro Reklamo said:


> I learned to ride my motor by watching videos on youtube and also some DVDs. I practised in the SM parking lot before 10am and then around the subdivision. I eventually worked my way out onto the streets and took it from there.
> Being a car driver and having some experience of Asian drivers from driving in the Middle East helped understand their habits.
> Being able to ride a motor after 20 minutes is not the same as learning to drive on the streets.
> I've had my motor 3yrs now and will ride it anywhere. Always expect the Filipino driver to do the opposite of what you expect.


I will clarify me earlier post. Any person that can drive a car, truck, or bus properly on the street should have no difficulty in mastering a small engine twist and go scooter very quickly, may be in LESS than 20 minutes, may be more. That's why my UK car licence allows me and millions of others to ride that type of scooter all over Europe without any need for a further driving test. As for Filipino drivers, have you not noticed how few have accidents? That's because they cheerfully make way for others on the road, and expect others to do the same for them, instead of behaving like road hogs. 
On the subject of scooter types, I would not dream of acquiring anything in the Philippines that was not locally sold and supported, because keeping them on the road would be a nightmare. So if you have a Vespa or Lambretta, you better have a 'local' brand for a standby, because you will need it. Far better to have something for which spares and service are available cheaply almost round the clock, and which every local mechanic knows inside out.
Of course, if you want one for fun and have an alternative vehicle, no problem. I did.
I think I know what I'm talking about. In the Philippines I had a 1952 MkV11 Jaguar and a 1964 Triumph TR4A, both of which I tried to keep in pristine condition for their occasional 'outings'. I always seemed to be messing about with them, as even tiny standard parts such as plugs and filters, were not locally available. Still, I had my scooter, and a Toyota Landcruiser for regular use.


----------

